# Gentoo's portage for OS X (download link insiiiide)



## Hydroglow (Feb 7, 2004)

http://dev.gentoo.org/~drobbins/portage-osx-drobsnap-20030611.tar.gz



Has anyone gave this a shot? I would but I just made a 13GB partition for Gentoo and only 5GB for OS X. IMO Portage is a 10000000000 times better then Fink. I just wanted to know if it's just like the portage that runs in Gentoo.


----------



## Hydroglow (Feb 7, 2004)

Also for more info check this out............. http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/


----------



## johnd0e (Mar 14, 2004)

just installed it and now running 'emerge sync'...
I ran into a few problems getting the whole thing running, despite the very good readme from robbins

>> # cp /usr/lib/portage/pym/*.py /usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/
I don't have python installed in /usr/lib, it rather resides in /sw/lib/,
so I had to create a few more symlinks
Apart from that small problem, a very easy install and it seems to run as well as the "normal" portage...(at least from a very very first look)

Has anybody else made good/bad experiences using portage in Mac OS X?


----------



## Hydroglow (Aug 4, 2004)

The Gentoo for OS X has been updated and it's now in Alpha. Give it a whirl!



http://www.metadistribution.org/macos/


----------

